# iOS 8.2 & VisuApp



## Sprocky (14 März 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade auf iPhone und iPad auf iOS 8.2 aktualisiert. Seit dem Zeigt die VisuAPP weder im Anmeldebildschirm noch aus der webvisu.htm Text an. Buttons und andere Anzeigenelemente sind vorhanden.

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Sprocky!


----------



## lord2k3 (14 März 2015)

Hallo, ja hab ich auch schon  festgestellt. Leider gibt es noch keine Lösung (ausser ein downgrade auf 8.1) - es wird wohl mit einem Update der App behoben, auf welches auch die iPohne 6 user warten...
Zeitpunkt steht noch nicht fest :/


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (16 März 2015)

Hallo Sprocky & lord2k3,

am vergangenen Montag hat die Fa. Apple eine neue iOS Version 8.2 freigegeben.
Nun ist es so, dass auf allen Geräten mit installierter iOS Version 8.2 unsere WAGO WebVisu App nicht mehr richtig dargestellt wird.

Wir arbeiten schnellstmöglich an einer Lösung, um vorerst mit der WAGO WebVisu App weiterarbeiten zu können würde nur ein Downgrade auf die vorherige Version helfen.


----------



## starlex (25 März 2015)

@WAGO Support

wann ist den das Update der App geplant? Ich habe bereits im Herbst 2014 bei euch angefragt, mir wurde damals gesagt das das Update spätestens 1Q 2015 erfolgen soll. Nun das erste Quartal ist bald vorbei.

Nachdem es mit Iphone 6+ nicht mehr ging war ich froh wenigstens mit dem IPad meine Haussteuerung bedienen zu können, nun geht das leider auch nicht mehr. Downgrade vom iOS kommt nicht in Frage.

Das wäre echt super, wenn man wenigstens einen verbindlichen Termin erhalten könnte, woran liegt es das es so lange dauert?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (1 April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Überarbeitung der WebVisu-App für iOS 8.2 wurde abgeschlossen und die App ist an Apple übergeben worden. Sobald deren Überprüfungen abgeschlossen sind, wird das Update - ein positives Prüfungsergebnis vorausgesetzt - auf die Version 1.0.140 über den iTunes-Store angeboten. Die Dauer der Überprüfung kann von uns in beeinflusst werden. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit rechnen wir mit einer Bereitstellung in der kommenden Woche.


----------



## starlex (2 April 2015)

Das Update ist da :TOOL:!!!

Sogar mit Retina Unterstützung!

Sehr schön, endlich kann ich wieder von unterwegs sehen was zu Hause passiert :s12:!


----------



## lord2k3 (2 April 2015)

Der Osterhase war fleißig


----------



## riesermauf (3 April 2015)

Hallo
habe auch das Update installiert, aber da wird die Alarmtabelle nicht richtig angezeigt,
keine Alarmtexte angezeigt, alles auf einem IPad Mini.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## lord2k3 (3 April 2015)

Nur in der App oder auch in der webvisu? Falls beides leer bleibt Versuch mal nur eine alarmgruppe pro Tabelle zu verwenden.


----------



## riesermauf (3 April 2015)

Nur in der App, die Webvisu funktioniert.


----------



## riesermauf (4 April 2015)

Hallo
so schaut die Alarmtabelle am IPad unter IOS 8.2 aus




Wünsche ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## lord2k3 (4 April 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus 
Vielleicht kommt es durch Seite automatisch anpassen?


----------



## riesermauf (4 April 2015)

Vor dem Update hat die Alarmtabelle ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## riesermauf (10 April 2015)

Verwendet keiner eine Alarmtabelle und kann den Fehler bestätigen.


----------



## Robin (10 April 2015)

Hallo riesmauf!

Bei mir funktioniert die Alarmtabelle ganz normal!
Muss irgendwie an deinen einstellungen liegen?


----------



## lord2k3 (10 April 2015)

Änder mal die Schriftart und füg die Tabelle neu ein. Alles bereinigen nicht vergessen.


----------



## riesermauf (12 April 2015)

Ich möchte eigentlich am Projekt nichts ändern da ja vor IOS 8.2 die Alarmtabelle
richtig angezeigt wurde.


----------



## lord2k3 (12 April 2015)

Dann warte einfach vielleicht geht es von alleine wieder so wie es kam


----------

